# Is my compressor dead?



## thekid (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a US General 60 gallon compressor that I've never had any problems with until yesterday when its stopped compressing air.

There are no leaks, it just won't build pressure.

I took it apart and here's what I found:

























Is my compressor pump gone or will a new gasket fix this?

thanks for the help

Ben


----------



## LansCompany (Apr 3, 2015)

If its a blown head gasket, yes it is fixable.. To better understand what you have do you have the Model/Serial number?


----------

